# How do you say "Connecticut"?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I, this Brit, was always under the impression "Connecticut" was pronounced "Connect-tee-cut". 

...Until one day I heard an American say "kerrrneddii-kuurrtt". 

<--- mindblown

So anyways, how do the non-Americans (and Americans) think "Connecticut" is pronounced?


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Konn-ett-ick-ut

But I'm a big American sports fan.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Same as the dictionary says: /kəˈnɛtɪkət/ 

I don't know if that would sound the same to you as the one you wrote with all the 'r's (due to British r-dropping), but I'm not going to vote for that one because there's nothing rhotic in my pronunciation.

(I'm American.)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Con-net-ee-cut


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

In public I grudgingly say "Conne-ticut". But in my mind I always say "Connect-icut". Cs should not be lying around unacknowledged.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Cuh-net-ee-cut.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Connec-tik-kit


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

conn...et...icut

I like to pretend that T doesn't exist


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

i say it like "cun--- net-- tick- kit"


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I say "Cu net ta cut" 

Could be totally wrong.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> ^ Phonetically, yep.
> 
> And yeah, that sounds like you heard a southerner say "Connecticut," Banzai. :b


I've never heard a Southerner say it like that :lol.

We say, "kuh-NE-te-kit"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The first two syllables are pronounced exactly like the word "connect," except that the second c is silent.

Seems like a lot of you pronounce the last syllable as "kit," but it's much closer to "cut," just as it's spelled (not exactly, but close). But I guess I'll just chalk that up to regional accents. :b

In any case, both of the options in the poll are horribly, horribly wrong. :lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have no idea anymore. Tried to say it like every way posted here.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Kuh-nehd-ih-kuht


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Con-net-ee-cut





successful said:


> Connec-tik-kit





LordScott said:


> i say it like "cun--- net-- tick- kit"





anonymid said:


> The first two syllables are pronounced exactly like the word "connect," except that the second c is silent.
> 
> Seems like a lot of you pronounce the last syllable as "kit," but it's much closer to "cut," just as it's spelled (not exactly, but close). But I guess I'll just chalk that up to regional accents. :b
> 
> In any case, both of the options in the poll are horribly, horribly wrong. :lol


:con
I thought Americans don't say their t's though? Like "water" is "wahhrrr-deerrr" and "fountain" is "faahhh-unnn"? (or have I grossly misjudged American English? :b) So shouldnt it be pronounced more like this:



shadowmask said:


> Kuh-nehd-ih-cuht


^this seems like a better description of what I was trying to describe


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> Kuh-nehd-ih-kuht


:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Cun-et-uh-cit


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedlovely said:


> Lolz I say it like this: Kin-et-ih-kit.


Yup, same here


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banzai said:


> :con
> I thought Americans don't say their t's though? Like "water" is "wahhrrr-deerrr" and "fountain" is "faahhh-unnn"? (or have I grossly misjudged American English? :b)


I suppose our t's might sound a little bit like soft d's in some cases, but they're definitely there.

In any case, keep in mind that there are a lot of different regional accents, so there's no single "American" English. So, if you're judging American English based only on people with thick Southern drawls, then yes, you're misjudging. :b


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Banzai said:


> :con
> I thought Americans don't say their t's though? Like "water" is "wahhrrr-deerrr" and "fountain" is "faahhh-unnn"? (or have I grossly misjudged American English? :b)


The /t/ in 'water' is pronounced with a tap, which is like a quick [d]. That's the usual pronunciation for /t/ between vowels in an unstressed syllable, so the first /t/ in 'Connecticut' is pronounced this way. In 'fountain', it can be glottalized, which is common before syllabic /n/ (as in 'fountain', 'button', 'kitten') and at the ends of utterances. It's less prominent, but it's there.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

carambola said:


> The /t/ in 'water' is pronounced with a tap, which is like a quick [d]. That's the usual pronunciation for /t/ between vowels in an unstressed syllable, so the first /t/ in 'Connecticut' is pronounced this way. In 'fountain', it can be glottalized, which is common before syllabic nasals (like in 'fountain', 'button', 'kitten') and at the ends of utterances.


Well said; I was hoping someone would be able to explain it more technically than I could.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

kuh-neh-ti-kuht


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure which of the phonetic spellings I should go with..... I just say it without the second "C".... like mostly everyone else. I say it with it if I'm purposely being a jerk.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Con - etiquette


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Banzai said:


> :con
> I thought Americans don't say their t's though? Like "water" is "wahhrrr-deerrr" and "fountain" is "faahhh-unnn"? (or have I grossly misjudged American English? :b)


I've never met an American who doesn't pronounce their "T's". You do hear quite a few leave off the "g" at the end of words like going ["goin' "], staying ["stayin' "] etc.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"con", then I get lazy and stop there.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

AceRimmer said:


> kuh-neh-ti-kuht


:ditto


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

There's such thing as a silent c?

<--- also mindblown


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

coldmorning said:


> Cuh-net-ee-cut.


:ditto


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I say it the correct way, obviously.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I've never met an American who doesn't pronounce their "T's". You do hear quite a few leave off the "g" at the end of words like going ["goin' "], staying ["stayin' "] etc.


Americans often pronounce T as D if it's in the middle of a word but they don't realize it. Say Toyota and tell me if you pronounce the 2nd t like a d.

I found this out when I was living in Japan and at work I met new people all the time and they all would ask what district/neighborhood I lived in. I lived in the north district: Kita-ku. It really started to piss me off and I thought all these customers were dumb cause so often they wouldn't understand me. Finally my Japanese roommate (had lived in the US before) pointed it out that I was saying Ki*d*a-ku.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MrGilligan said:


> Con - etiquette


Rhymes with etiquette, exactly! Wish I'd thought of that. Spot on!

_kuhNETiquette_

There you go, folks.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Conn-et-e-kuht


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Banzai said:


> :con
> I thought Americans don't say their t's though? Like "water" is "wahhrrr-deerrr" and "fountain" is "faahhh-unnn"? (or have I grossly misjudged American English? :b) So shouldnt it be pronounced more like this:
> 
> ^this seems like a better description of what I was trying to describe


fountain = Foun-in


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

cun-ne-di-cut


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Cu-ne-di-cet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Americans often pronounce T as D if it's in the middle of a word but they don't realize it. Say Toyota and tell me if you pronounce the 2nd t like a d.


You are correct, Ma'am. I do say that and so do many others. I guess I should start paying a "liddle" more attention. Hee hee.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Cun-et-dih-cut

I'm from California originally.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

It's kun-et-ih-kit


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I live in Connecticut, and most people here pronounce it "kuh-NEH-tee-kut" but some pronunce it "kuh-NEH-tih-kut".


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Kuhnt-neck-tee-kuhnt. I live there so I should know.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Kuh-neh-dih-kit

This reminds me of how irritating it is when my dad says "WINsconsin" and the S in Illinois...


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

tbyrfan:1059924598 said:


> I live in Connecticut, and most people here pronounce it "kuh-NEH-tee-kut" but some pronunce it "kuh-NEH-tih-kut".


As I said I also live there and I have NEVER heard it pronounced like your first pronunciation. Never. TEE? Really?

I always say it like the last guy's: Kuh-neh-dih-kit, softish d


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

rymo said:


> As I said I also live there and I have NEVER heard it pronounced like your first pronunciation. Never. TEE? Really?
> 
> I always say it like the last guy's: Kuh-neh-dih-kit, softish d


yeah, sometimes the "tee" can sound like a "dee" too. or maybe people in my town are just weird.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

rymo said:


> As I said I also live there and I have NEVER heard it pronounced like your first pronunciation. Never. TEE? Really?


Yeah, I've never heard the EE pronunciation either.

The person who said it rhymes with "etiquette" nailed it.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

koh net tee ket


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

anonymid said:


> The first two syllables are pronounced exactly like the word "connect," except that the second c is silent.
> 
> Seems like a lot of you pronounce the last syllable as "kit," but it's much closer to "cut," just as it's spelled (not exactly, but close). But I guess I'll just chalk that up to regional accents. :b
> 
> In any case, both of the options in the poll are horribly, horribly wrong. :lol





anonymid said:


> Yeah, I've never heard the EE pronunciation either.
> 
> The person who said it rhymes with "etiquette" nailed it.


I pronounce the last part closer to "ket". Like rhyming with "etiquette" as the other person said.

Definitely neither one of the listed choices! And no "tee" or "ee" sound'!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cuh-net-eh-cut. Hm guess Im weird. Lol.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

kon-ET-u-kit


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

"Kuh-NEDDA-kuht"
or
"Kuh-NEDDA-kit"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Kuh-Neh-Ti-Kit


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

carambola said:


> Same as the dictionary says: /kəˈnɛtɪkət/
> 
> I don't know if that would sound the same to you as the one you wrote with all the 'r's (due to British r-dropping), but I'm not going to vote for that one because there's nothing rhotic in my pronunciation.
> 
> (I'm American.)


see maybe i'm dumb but i can never figure out how i'm supposed to pronounce something like that from the dictionary

like is that an a or an upside down backwards e and does it differentiate from the different-fonts e and why is it not all in the same typeface..

i pronounce it con-net-ee-cut


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

regimes said:


> see maybe i'm dumb but i can never figure out how i'm supposed to pronounce something like that from the dictionary


Any dictionary will have a pronunciation key, usually somewhere in the beginning.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

regimes said:


> see maybe i'm dumb but i can never figure out how i'm supposed to pronounce something like that from the dictionary
> 
> like is that an a or an upside down backwards e and does it differentiate from the different-fonts e and why is it not all in the same typeface..
> 
> i pronounce it con-net-ee-cut


The transcription I put there is in IPA (International Phonetic Alphabet), which is a standardized way of representing pronunciations, but dictionaries often have their own systems and will have a guide as anonymid mentioned.

It actually is all in the same font, or at least shows up that way for me. The 'ə' is a schwa (which is an upside-down backwards 'e') and sounds like "uh". The 'ɛ' symbol is called "open e" and represents the sound of the 'e' in "bet". The 'ɪ' is called a "small capital i" and represents the sound of the 'i' in "bit".


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

regimes said:


> upside down backwards e


"No, children, you're not seeing things. This, my little friends, is a schwa."
- Principal Skinner


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ape in space said:


> "No, children, you're not seeing things. This, my little friends, is a schwa."
> - Principal Skinner


Haha, I was thinking of that too. Unfortunately I couldn't find the clip on youtube. :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Connetikit


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

CunnEDDikit


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

tee- cut, never heard anyone pronounce it like that


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Kuh-ned-ah-kit.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ka-neh-tih-kut


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Cun-et-ih-cut
well, I'm southern, so it's more like cunneddicuh'


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

As someone from Connecticut I approve of all these pronunciations.


----------



## Kaede (Jun 2, 2012)

Ka-neh-da-kit


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Cun-nah-dah-kit


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually, you're all wrong. It's pronounced shma-geg-ee.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

****-cut

woops, typo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuh-NET-i-kit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ****-cut
> 
> woops, typo


One could do that with other locations, right? :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> ****-cut
> 
> woops, typo


One could do that with other locations, right? :no


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just say "Wall Street State"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I say, "Get-me-the-****-out-of-here!" and then enter NY on interstate 95.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Cunnetikit


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Banzai said:


> I, this Brit, was always under the impression "Connecticut" was pronounced "Connect-tee-cut".
> 
> ...Until one day I heard an American say "kerrrneddii-kuurrtt".
> 
> ...


Connecticut is pronounced like this:

Kunnet-ikit


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Cuh-NET-i-kit


Pah! No way do you Americans say the t in the middle of Connecticut!


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

_kuh_-*net*-i-_kuht_

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f3/En-us-Connecticut.ogg


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I got arrested in Connecticut for something I didn't do. **** that place.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banzai said:


> Pah! No way do you Americans say the t in the middle of Connecticut!


Yeah, we don't say the middle C, though.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Rufus said:


> I got arrested in Connecticut for something I didn't do. **** that place.


all what I know they all r White who work in Wall Street..??! is that is true??!


----------

